
Show HN: The simplest way to curate Tweets - hashfav
https://www.hashfav.com
======
sriyoda
Thats sick! I can basically I can make my own Twitter Moments. Trying it now!
[https://hashfav.com/user/TheCashJordan](https://hashfav.com/user/TheCashJordan)

------
aarondf
So, you have to reply to someone's tweet to add it to a collection? That
seems... less than ideal. Did I miss something?

~~~
girishso
You might be interested in [http://www.tweetd.com/](http://www.tweetd.com/).
It extracts links you tweeted and presents them in a easy to use style.

Think of it as your link blog,

for example [http://girishso.tweetd.com](http://girishso.tweetd.com)

Disclosure: I am the developer of Tweetd.

